# SHIMANO Twin Power FB: Der Klassiker zum HAMMERPREIS!!!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

bei uns gibt's jetzt die beliebte SHIMANO - TWIN POWER FB zum absoluten Hammerpreis:

*TWIN POWER 2500 FB - nur 149,95 EUR (statt 224,95 EUR)*

*TWIN POWER 6000 FB - nur 199,95 EUR (statt 319,95 EUR)*

Da es sich hierbei um Restposten handelt, gilt es besonders schnell zuzuschlagen !!!

Außerdem haben wir viele weitere SHIMANO Neuheiten auf Lager. Besucht einfach unseren Onlineshop.

Petri Heil wünscht...

... Euer Team vom Angelcenter Kassel


----------

